# Larry Burns On GM's Oil Displacement Strategy



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

Wow, this Larry Burns guy sounds pretty confused. Either that or he gets paid a lot to say that Hydrogen may become an energy carrier for automobiles. He also states that internal combustion engines are mechanically controlled. I guess he didn't notice that cars all use common rail electronic fuel injection, solid state electronic ignition, and that many cars don't even have a throttle cable any more. I hope his pay check is worth it, because he looks like a pinhead.


----------



## Mastiff (Jan 11, 2008)

Don't forget the digitally controlled cooling systems that keep the radiator fan running after the engine is off.


----------

